# corn snake genetics



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, Whilst my progress of making a genetics calculator is nearly complete ive been looking at different snakes genes and came across some questions ill need to ask in regards to corn snakes

Can anyone clear this up for me as im not 100% on this, so basically i was looking through corn genetics on a calc seing what made what and stumbled across this

Hypo/Strawberry is in the locus column, are they 2 seperate genes? if so are they recessive? why are they not on seperate rows like

Hypo
Strawberry

but instead theyre on the same row? are they in the same complex?

is there any dominant/codom genes as there doesnt appear to be on this calculator im on

Many Thanks, Gary


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Hypo and strawberry are different genes and they are both recessive. The difference can be seen at the microscopic level, but often not to the naked eye. 

They exist in the same location genetically the way that amel and ultra do. You can't have a homozygous hypo animal be het for strawberry just as you can't have a homozygous ultra be het for amel.

However, just like het ultra het amel (ultramel) and het motley het stripe (motley-stripes) create a visual animal, so too do het strawberry het hypo animals.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

SpiritSerpents said:


> Hypo and strawberry are different genes and they are both recessive. The difference can be seen at the microscopic level, but often not to the naked eye.
> 
> They exist in the same location genetically the way that amel and ultra do. You can't have a homozygous hypo animal be het for strawberry just as you can't have a homozygous ultra be het for amel.
> 
> However, just like het ultra het amel (ultramel) and het motley het stripe (motley-stripes) create a visual animal, so too do het strawberry het hypo animals.


great i see now 

what about dominant and codominant genes? they dont seem to be on the corncalc.com calculator


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

ahh i see now, hypo/strawberry is codom and you people say het as in the not homozygous form of hypo/strawberry

that answers why there didnt seem to be any codoms or dominant genes :2thumb: you definatly dont have dominant genes with corns then as far as i gather?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

eightball said:


> ahh i see now, hypo/strawberry is codom and you people say het as in the not homozygous form of hypo/strawberry
> 
> that answers why there didnt seem to be any codoms or dominant genes :2thumb: you definatly dont have dominant genes with corns then as far as i gather?



They are two separate alleles that sit at the same locus.

(Think mojave and lesser with ball pythons (a Blue-eyed lucy that comes from a mojave and lesser mating is actually a heterozygous animal. Heterozygous simply means 'different alleles at a gene pair' it says nothing at all about their interaction or effect on phenotype or whether one of the alleles is the wild type or not).

Strawberry and hypo are both recessive to normal but they are codominant to each other.


buf and tessera are both dominant to wildtype in corns snakes.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Buf and tessera are dominant mutant genes in the corn snake, as far as I know. I'm guessing the calculator you used came out before buf and tessera were worked out.

Most of the discussion I've seen on those genes were on the forums at http://www.cornsnakes.com.

In this case, het hypo het strawberry means that the gene pair contains a hypo and a strawberry gene. One gene pair, not two.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

bothrops said:


> They are two separate alleles that sit at the same locus.
> 
> (Think mojave and lesser with ball pythons (a Blue-eyed lucy that comes from a mojave and lesser mating is actually a heterozygous animal. Heterozygous simply means 'different alleles at a gene pair' it says nothing at all about their interaction or effect on phenotype or whether one of the alleles is the wild type or not).
> 
> ...


I see :2thumb:


----------

